# Painting PVC Fence ???



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

I see most people use Black Spray Paint for the PVC fence. I have a LOT of fence to paint and was wondering if anyone has or heard of somebody using the old fashion Brush and paint method??? I figure it would take way too many cans of spray paint compared to just a gallon or so of regular paint. Just wondering if regular paint sticks well to PVC? I really dont want to prime then paint. would take forever. Thanks for the help!


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

I tried that, Unles you have lots of time I'd spray it. Regular paint sticks ok, but any of it will scratch or peel, mine has to be touched up every year.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

My sister sanded the PVC before painting with a brush and latex paint. It looks really good and didn't need to be primed.


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought alot of cheap black spray paint but first I painted it with some dark grey exterior latex paint that I got for free at the paint store. Mis-tinted paint at my paint store is free so I used it sort of like a primer, I got 3 gallons of different paints and then I painted it again with the black spray paint. If you miss a spot here or there its no big deal, plus you can paint the bottom side of the wood with the dark exterior paint and not waste the spray paint on the parts you dont see. I looked at it again in the day and I think I missed some spots, I will probably touch it up with the spray paint.

BTW...I am going to try and make some cheap finials out of styrafoam for my fence because they look pretty plain. Will post pics if I do it.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I started spray painting my fence this year, but it took many cans of expensive paint and it still took a while because of having to go back and spray the spots I'd missed. So I tried sanding the PVC and brush painting it with flat black outdoor paint. Worked great and even though I had to go over each piece a second time to cover up the missed spots, I think using the brush was quicker and definitely cheaper overall. I prefer the accuracy of the brush to the inaccuracy of a spray paint can nozzle.


----------



## shroomjuice (Oct 17, 2007)

Another way it can be done is using a air powered sprayer. My bro-in-law got an air gun and we filled the cup up with black paint and sprayed my "new" fence today....
Of course you have to have an air compressor and a gun, but I am sure the the wagnor power sprayer will work the same.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

We sanded the PVC and used Behr exterior Premium Ultra mat paint (or something like that) that we got at Home Depot. The great thing about this paint it's that it's a primer + a paint all-in-on can! It comes in any color you want...


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

i went to lowes and got five cans of 99cent black spray paint for 5 bucks!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Our fence isnt traditional black but rust color and I used rust colored primer. Took two cans per section, I have eight sections and used good quality paint(Rustoleum). Though it cost a bit more this is 3rd year with the fence and nothing has chipped.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I cleaned my pvc with clear cleaner, and shot it with cans of wal-mart 92 cent per can flat black spray paint. It took about a can to do an 8' section. Wear a mask and throw-away shoes and pants if you're going to spray a fence; I got a lot of overspray on my shoes and pant legs in the process. I suspect it would take forever to do it with a brush. On the other hand, painting the stryofoam columns was a LOT quicker with a brush than the cans, and did a much nicer job.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

The Krylon fusion spray paints made for plastic have worked great for me. No sanding and they stick great and don't rub off easily. They are at Walmart and under 5 dollars.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

I just finished my PVC Fence this weekend. I sanded the pvc pipe, cleaned the pipe with a damp rag let dry, only took 1 to 11/2 cans of .99c flat black spray paint from Home Depot per 6 foot section. Go with light coats, up n down motion for the pipes and across for the frame. Mine only took 2 coats. There is an art to using spray paint. Remember to keep can about 8 to 10 inches from what your spraying. I hardly had any missed spots and painted my last section at dusk.


----------



## guitaristssweetheart (Oct 26, 2010)

I only had a few sections to paint. I had two 4' sections and five 6' sections. I had a partial can of spray paint and was able to do one of my 4' sections with a little left to spare. My mom decided to help me the following day by spray-painting the remaining sections. 

I purchased 5 cans of spray paint, leaving 4 & the remaining amount from my partial left for the remaining sections. I "dusted" mine with the black spray paint and it looks just fine, worn & aging. Now, her, on the other hand, she really had at it and double-coated the wood part as well. She ended up using up all 4 cans and only got 4 of the remaining sections done.


----------



## huchon (Oct 15, 2010)

Built 8 6' sections and 3 4' sections of fence this year and needed 14 cans of black spray paint. Let me just say this, if your planning on using this much spray paint use another method. My index fingers were numb and black for a good 4 days after spraying. Actually i still have some black paint on my fingernails and its been two weeks.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I used conduit for my fence instead of pvc. The conduit is like gray pvc so it didnt need as much paint to cover since it is aready gray. Also any scrapes didnt show through as much. The best part is that it is cheaper than pvc to start with


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

Used a spray gun to paint mine with latex paint, cans are just to much work when you have more than a couple of sections of fence IMO. Seems a lot of haunters into pneumatics would have compressors already so investing in even a cheap spray gun would be wise you can use it for many props. I do touch mine up with cans but I used less than one this year so not a big deal.


----------



## Greyhawke (Sep 10, 2010)

I spent the six bucks to buy a spray gun that fits over the spray can. Well worth it - I've got 8 8' sections, plus some odds and ends.

I also used conduit for the solidity, and the 3$ spray paint from menards is sticking well. Make sure to paint BEFORE assembly, and you won't waste as much.


----------



## rpick89 (Oct 8, 2008)

huchon said:


> Built 8 6' sections and 3 4' sections of fence this year and needed 14 cans of black spray paint. Let me just say this, if your planning on using this much spray paint use another method. My index fingers were numb and black for a good 4 days after spraying. Actually i still have some black paint on my fingernails and its been two weeks.



Best thing I ever bought was a $4 plastic spray gun attachment for spray paint cans. Snaps onto the can and you then spray like you are holding a gun, and you are able to use 2 fingers to pull the trigger. Much easier on the fingers. Any decent hardware store should have them.


----------

